# When are offers sent out?



## Ocean H (30 Apr 2012)

New here but I've been coming to this website and reading the postings a couple of times.  

I've applied for ROTP, passed the tests and interview, and the latest news I have about my application (around 2-3 weeks ago) is I'm on the "Merit" list. They told me I should receive an answer around March-April and April is ending. I'm usually patient but this is a life changing decision.

I used the Search function but these are what I got so far and there aren't really any clear or specific dates (pretty old):

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/70091.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16749.0.html

Thank you.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2012)

Well, here is a thread of 46 pages regarding ROTP 2012-2013 in which several people have received offers for both RMC and civilian universities.


----------



## Scott (30 Apr 2012)

OP can check the link Moe provided, nothing else to be added here


----------

